# TOTW, Acana, Annamaet



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

My two standard poodle girls are currently eating TOTW. I was previously feeding Acana Pacifica but the girls started to have looser stool on it. My one bitch also wasn't keeping good weight. So, I tried Acana Duck and Bartlett pear which helped with stool, but I wanted her on grain free so I decided to give TOTW a try. I've never been a big Diamond fan but I was very happy with the ingredients. They are doing EXCELLENT on it. My bitch put on the weight she had lost on Acana and her coat is looking fabulous. My other girl is doing just great, too. The only reason I am questioning this food is because of the negativity associated with Diamond. So, I've been trying to think of some other foods I might try. Fromm is a possibility, but I am not a big fan of the high pea content. Any ideas? Or should I just stick with TOTW since they are doing great? My bitch will be bred as soon as she comes in season, so a food that has a moderate amount of calcium and 25-32% protein and 15-20% fat is important. Also, I'd prefer to avoid excessive pea content.


----------



## lindseycampbell358 (Jun 17, 2012)

I would just stick with what's been working! Lots of dogs do very well on Fromm, but I definitely agree with you on the high pea content, I think there is way too many pea ingredients in the 4 star. If you cant get past the Diamond thing, I think the Fromm Gold line is fabulous, much better than their 4 star or grain free IMO. My dogs did fantastic on that before we switched to raw.


----------



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You. | Happy pet. Happy you.

We are pleased to present the website for Farmina USA. After submitting the Pledge to Truth About Pet Food, the response was so positive we accelerated the launch by a few months. 13 formulas will be available ranging from 92% animal protein content to 96% for dogs and 94% to 97% for cats.

All the foods are ALS, with some specifically recommended for puppies. Ash ranges from 6.80% to 8.70% for the 42% protein foods. No food has calcium above 1.50% or phosphorous above 1%.

No pea protein concentrate, no potato protein concentrate, no carbohydrate splitting, no plant oils in any of the 13 formulas and all are low fiber. The foods have proven so digestible that there are no added enzymes or probiotics. This is one of the most popular foods in Europe.

The grain-free formulas for dogs have 37% - 42% protein and the grain-inclusive formulas, which are limited to 20% grain, are 30% - 35%protein. The grains used are slow digesting spelt and oats, both organic. There is a single protein Cod formula with 30% protein with no egg, chicken fat, chicken, flax or canola oil for sensitive dogs.

We expect to announce on-line retailers in the next two weeks or so.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I've had Murphy on the Annamaet grain free and he's doing FABULOUS. Looks much better than he did on the premade raw.


----------



## Kikki (Jul 27, 2013)

A brand you might want to look into or try is Earthborn Holistics. It's very similar to TOTW and in the same price range too but without having to worry about Diamond. My 3 dogs that loves TOTW eats Earthborn just as enthusiastically. 2 out of 3 is currently rotating TOTW Wetlands and Earthborn Primitive Natural weekly (my 3rd is slightly overweight and is eating Wellness Core RF atm).


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm finishing up a bag of fromm and plan to try something else. My PWD is on it and poops three to four times a day. It puts nice coat on them but I think it's time to rotate out to something else... Not sure which! My mini poodle puppy is doing great on precise holistic complete. Sigh. Wish there were that magic perfect dog food!


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i wouldnt feed a diamond product ever.


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

lindseycampbell358 said:


> I would just stick with what's been working! Lots of dogs do very well on Fromm, but I definitely agree with you on the high pea content, I think there is way too many pea ingredients in the 4 star. If you cant get past the Diamond thing, I think the Fromm Gold line is fabulous, much better than their 4 star or grain free IMO. My dogs did fantastic on that before we switched to raw.


I agree with all of this. Fromm Gold is not grain free however. I don't mind using grains if there are only a few and they are higher quality. That's why I like the Acana singles because there is only one grain instead of multiple. Most of the Earthborn Holistic foods are high in peas if I remember right, except the Primitive Natural. I would probably just stick with TOTW.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I might look into the Earthborn. Fromm Gold is a nice food, but it is grain inclusive and has Brewer's Yeast as an ingredient, which I'd like to avoid.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to ask in my original post - does Annamaet sound like it might fall under what we are looking for? I've seen some people have good results with it on this forum and the protein, fat, calcium, phosphorus, etc. is right in line for a pregnant bitch and even for the puppies!! (Though I might want to feed the puppies something that buyers can actually find locally) Anyway, I was sort of wondering if I should give this food a try or if I would have the same results I did with Acana. 

I looked at Dr. Tim's, the Kinesis grain free looks like it could be an option.

Also, for those who are better at looking at food labels, do the Fromm 4 Star varieties have more peas than Acana regionals? Or around the same amount?

Cost isn't a huge issue for us. I mean, I'd rather pay closer to $50 than $90 for a 28-30 lb. bag, but I am looking also for a company that I can trust that has ingredients I am comfortable with and that will keep good weight and stools on both my spayed girl and my soon to be bred bitch.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

you can also look into hi tek naturals grain free, it's similar to Totw and as far as I know, the company has not been involved in recalls.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I ordered Dr. Tim's Grain Free Kinesis. Will let you know how it works out for us!


----------

